# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  ζητειται μεταβλητος παλαιου ραδιοφωνου

## nick1974

αν εχει κανεις κανενα (η αν ξερει που μπορω να αγορασω γιατι στα ηλεκτρονικαδικα δεν πολυ-υπαρχουν πλεον) 365+365 η 500+500 για ενα παλιμπαιδισμο που με εποιασε για ενα κρυσταλικο που θελω να φτιαξω με ενδιαφερει μια και μεσα στη βδομαδα ερχονται επιτελους τα διοδακια και δεν προνοησα να βρω πυκνωτη  :Lol:  και δε θελω να περιμενω κανα μηνα να ρθει απο Κινα...

----------

